# How euthanasia might affect the flock



## JoshMorto (Feb 14, 2017)

I have 6 budgies who keep me very entertained and happy. One of which, Frosty, has slowly gotten worse as his tumor continues to grow. At some point I fear it may be time to say goodbye to him to prevent his further suffering, but I worry how it may affect the rest of the flock. 
I have added to my little flock over some time, but they have all been together now for two years, give or take. I fear that the rest of my little ones may not understand why Frosty just disappeared one day and am concerned that the others may get despondent about it.
I have had one little one pass on before, but she died with the other birds around while I was at work, so the flock was able to see her passing.

Perhaps I am over-thinking it, but I worry that there is a difference between seeing a bird pass on and just simply having a bird disappear. I don't want my flock to become melancholy, but I also don't want Frosty to suffer through the rest of his life.

I think Frosty still has a few months with us, he is my little "Grumpy Old Man" I think partly he's just to stubborn to go anywhere.  So this isn't urgent, I just want time to consider everything.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I can certainly understand your concern about your flock when the time comes for Frosty to move on to the Rainbow Bridge. :hug:

Whether a budgie passes naturally in the cage or is taken away from the cage, the other members of the flock are going to miss him.
All they know either way is that one of their flock-mates is no longer with them. 
There will be an adjustment period and some of them may grieve more than others. 
The fact that you have multiple budgies will help them get through the trauma more quickly than if there was just one other budgie living with little Frosty.

Flock dynamics change anytime a new member is introduced or a current member departs.

When the time comes that you need to have the vet help Frosty move on, give the remaining flock members extra time and attention to help them through their mourning period.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given some great advice from FaeryBee. I'm sorry to hear of your darling budgie's tumor :hug: 

Be sure to read through the links above to get familiarised with the forums and its resources; if you have any questions afterwards, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help!  

Please keep us posted on Frosty as well as your flock; we'd love to meet them when you get a chance! hoto: 

It's great to have you with us. 

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## JoshMorto (Feb 14, 2017)

I thank you all for your responses and your support, but unfortunately I will have to keep this in mind for later.

Frosty decided it was his time to go sometime during the night, and he is no longer suffering.

He was not paired with any of the other birds, he was adopted with his cage mate Sunny, and they were close, but not bonded. All 6 of my little ones share a large cage, so they all have each other.

As far as I have seen this morning they seem to be taking it in stride. They probably knew before I did that Frosty was on his way. They certainly are quieter this morning, but have not changed their routines as they get ready for the day.


Again, I thank you all for the support, and look forward to learning more about my little ones here.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm sorry that Frosty passed away. 

I'll close this thread now and if you wish you can make a post remembering him in the 'In Memory' section of the forum.


----------

